# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Proven Australian labs.

## mockery

With the every day risk around the world of fake or under dosed gear in the hormone game its already hard enough with out the complications or high costs like we see here in Australia. Beside the gyms in the middle east who pray on younger or people new to the hormone world id say Australia is pretty bad in any country i have traveled to in my life for scams and bunk gear, and border control doesn't help these matters either or new laws they wanna pass. Gear gets worse and the labels, boxes and pamphlets get better, and the once fail safe amps are more readily faked now then anything lol. 

Top tested "Australian" labs Ive been running and have had great feed back from other bodybuilders would be in no particular order.

*Anabolic Innovations
biopharm
Ministry of steroids* _( keep in mind someone in NSW was trying to make fake labels and then used a different bottle and crimper )_
*UGLoz*
*Henched labs - Orals*

there is alot of fake label rip offs like Genesis, British Dragon, Balkan Pharma, Gen-shi, various "Vet grade" ones that have steriods on the label instead of steroids or have human grade doses/ml instead of the vet grade. People who just wanna live this life style and leave others alone dont deserve to pay extreme prices for peanut oil or test mixed with iodine. And with the 4 domestic labs above in bold, you are in good hands.

Feel free to post Australian labs you have had amazing gains with and ones that cause abscess or were pure garbage.

----------


## kronik420

going with either ugloz or roo juice (heard of this?) for next cycle..

----------


## DanMan250

I don't know if they are still around but when i was living in Australia 5 years ago I did 3 cycles using ATEC Pharmaceutical products and got excellent gains.

----------


## aussie made

Hypertrophy labs, jungle juice g2g aswell

----------


## pezcalves

UGLOZ, Hypertrophy, JJ, Roo Juice, AI and ATEC are all solid labs.

MOS = not so good. Mostly diluted rubbish.

----------


## ktm350

Ugloz is the goods and theres plenty around.

----------


## shortop

Ugloz is good lab I change labs but always seemed to come back to it, orals are going pretty good too using there stana

----------


## Roger11

> UGLOZ, Hypertrophy, JJ, Roo Juice, AI and ATEC are all solid labs.
> 
> *MOS = not so good. Mostly diluted rubbish*.



This fella here is one of the many morons going around the internet spreading his bullshit. 

MOS is one of the best labs doing the rounds, sorry buddy but if you got diluted rubbish it deffs was not MOS. 
please keep such bullshit slang to yourself in future and withouth going into why its diluted rubbish just blantly stating it really shows you have no idea wtf you are on about.

----------


## Roger11

UGLOZ
BIOPHARM
ATEC
MOS
ANABOLIC INNOVATIONS
JUNGLE JUICE
AUSLABS
PRO-GEN
HYPERTROPHY
HENCHED LABS

All are good to go, I have used each one of these labs and there all fantastic.

----------


## BG

> This fella here is one of the many morons going around the internet spreading his bullshit. 
> 
> MOS is one of the best labs doing the rounds, sorry buddy but if you got diluted rubbish it deffs was not MOS. 
> please keep such bullshit slang to yourself in future and withouth going into why its diluted rubbish just blantly stating it really shows you have no idea wtf you are on about.


And you are who to say they are all good???

----------


## shady1991

Does anyone have a photo of the Anabolic Innovations label they could post?

----------


## shortop

Don't have a photo but they are a larger vial 12ml I think with silver peel top vial and plain looking sort of label

----------


## shortop

I can't upload a link as I don't have enough post

----------


## shady1991

Has it got like a dude flexing? With the words anabolic innovations in the label and the mg/ml

----------


## Roger11

> And you are who to say they are all good???


UM, because ive tried them all ? lol. believe it or not. Ive used everyone of those labs in various cycles at all different doses.

----------


## Roger11

> Has it got like a dude flexing? With the words anabolic innovations in the label and the mg/ml


yes and they are 13ml vials not 12.

----------


## Roger11

And BG if you could read correctly, which obv you can not, i said above all labs are G2G *I HAVE USED THEM ALL*

read slower next time so you dont miss anything please.

----------


## Roger11

> UGLOZ
> BIOPHARM
> ATEC
> MOS
> ANABOLIC INNOVATIONS
> JUNGLE JUICE
> AUSLABS
> PRO-GEN
> HYPERTROPHY
> ...





Oh hey BG this is the part you must have missed. Hmm.

Funny about that.

----------


## Brads_12

Hey guys, I just received test e 250 made by Alphalabs, not alphapharma.. Just wondering if anyone in Australia has seen or used it!? Looks the goods but I never heard of it!

----------


## BG

> [/B]
> 
> 
> Oh hey BG this is the part you must have missed. Hmm.
> 
> Funny about that.


I didnt miss shit. Who the fuk says you know whats good or telling the truth. Maybe one batch was good and thats the one you used. To say someone doesnt know what he's talking about is bullshit, maybe he got a bad batch. Ive used a UGL 8 times in a row and they were good until the ninth was shitty.

----------


## 2iron

Bg im going to step out on a ledge and say your opinion is that all ugl suck.

----------


## jtstretch

Anyone got experience using British dragon deca and Eq? Want to hear before the order takes place. Thanks

----------


## BG

> Bg im going to step out on a ledge and say your opinion is that all ugl suck.


They are hits and miss. Sometimes good, sometimes bad, sometimes take your money and run. Not worth it. Human grade amps from over seas is the way.

----------


## Bully

Just a question thinking of ordering from ugloz but want to compare with mos but can't seem to find their site?

----------


## aussie made

Just started running ugloz. Test e and deca is smooth as silk. No pip

----------


## shady1991

Has anyone got any experience with Anabolic Innovations test e?

----------


## aussie made

A I g2g. Haven't used myself but have red the reviews from his customers

----------


## shady1991

Thanks man. Any ideas where I can read some reviews?

----------


## Bully

[read the rules before you post again][/B]

----------


## h4lfie

Got a couple of ugloz vials sitting beside me but I'm almost certain they are underdosed/bunk. Hearing a lot about A I and it being g2g but no idea where to look, if anyone could help me out that would be sick.

----------


## itiswhatitis

Same advice I gave this guy ... We don't talk about sources here .... With the google machine you should well on your way 

http://forums.steroid.com/discussion...ere-start.html

----------


## Back In Black

> Is ,y reading skills legit though? Anyone acutally buy and used it? Ugloz.


Edit your post and read the rules please. No mention of sources.

----------


## hrdcorebrah

what makes you say they are underdosed/bunk?

----------


## hrdcorebrah

> Got a couple of ugloz vials sitting beside me but I'm almost certain they are underdosed/bunk. Hearing a lot about A I and it being g2g but no idea where to look, if anyone could help me out that would be sick.


what makes you say they are underdosed/bunk?

----------


## trigger happy

OK i have used ugloz, anabolic inovations, MOS and progen,

From what my blood tests say which have all been taken on a thursday morning at same dose same ai dose and anabolic innovations and progen are a league ahead of the others. There is a lot of dodgy UGLOZ getting around but now they have been caught by the authorities i cant see that happening again. 


For me i will only use anabolic innovations or pharma gear when i can get it as it seems its the only reliable UGL i have tried. Never heard a bad word

----------


## Roger11

> OK i have used ugloz, anabolic inovations, MOS and progen,
> 
> From what my blood tests say which have all been taken on a thursday morning at same dose same ai dose and anabolic innovations and progen are a league ahead of the others. There is a lot of* dodgy UGLOZ getting around* but now they have been caught by the authorities i cant see that happening again. 
> 
> 
> 
> For me i will only use anabolic innovations or pharma gear when i can get it as it seems its the only reliable UGL i have tried. Never heard a bad word



No there is not.

There is no dodgy ugloz going around. iTS all still G2G and left over stock, the main guy who owned ugloz was the one who was busted, but all his suppliers are still operating and ugloz is still around.

----------


## trigger happy

No worries mate my blood tests must be wrong....

----------


## Roger11

Post up your tests mate, label them and just block out your personal details.

----------


## trigger happy

HORMONES (Serum)

Oestradiol 147 pmol/L ( 20­ 180)

Progesterone 5.9* nmol/L ( 0.0­ 4.0)

Prolactin 155 mIU/L ( 85­430)

Testosterone 52.1* nmol/L (11.0­ 32.0)

HORMONES(Serum)

Free Testosterone 11039 * (90 ­ 580) pmol/L

(calculated)


That was on 750 ugloz test E and 600 deca ugloz as well

Oestradiol 126 

Progesterone 5.9 *

Prolactin 155

Testosterone > 250.0 * 

HORMONES(Serum)

Free Testosterone 15714 * (90 ­ 580) pmol/L

(calculated)

And that was om Anabolic innovations 750 test e and 800 deca

----------


## trigger happy

on 750 test should be well above that as ai shows. They were on 2 seperate cycles both taken in week 8

----------


## Skinzy

Anyone got any info on MOS can't find much about it let alone a pic of label

----------


## Skinzy

> Thanks man. Any ideas where I can read some reviews?


I've had great results from AI 
And to answer your other question yes there is a guy flexing on label front front and back pose

----------


## Purplesalt

Speaking of Australian stuff

I can source some Clen locally here in AUS- brands Medi-tech, are these any good?
40mcg tabs x100 tabs

----------


## trigger happy

> Speaking of Australian stuff
> 
> I can source some Clen locally here in AUS- brands Medi-tech, are these any good?
> 40mcg tabs x100 tabs



yep they are good and work well

----------


## Roger11

meditcech is g2g.

----------


## Purplesalt

Thanks for the reply guys! I didn't know that you responded and so made my own thread.. silly me. Still trying to work out how to navigate through this board!

----------


## pezcalves

> This fella here is one of the many morons going around the internet spreading his bullshit. 
> 
> MOS is one of the best labs doing the rounds, sorry buddy but if you got diluted rubbish it deffs was not MOS. 
> please keep such bullshit slang to yourself in future and withouth going into why its diluted rubbish just blantly stating it really shows you have no idea wtf you are on about.


Im a moron am I ? Goes to show your a rookie or just some young dude that has no clue. I would not inject that filthy shit into my body if you paid me to use it.
Everyone who knows whats up in Aus knows that MOS is garbage but i suppose if you havent used real gear then you wouldnt know. So i'll say it again MOS is JUNK!! You can use any batch you like its still gonna be JUNK!! Its honestly not even worth taking about, the fact that people are still buying it is sad. 

On another note the word is a new lab taking the reins of UGLOZ is coming out called Genetix.
Hopefully it can fill the shoes of ugloz, they were some mighty big shoes.

----------


## Aussiebb

I have been using MOS for about two years and has been excellent for me, one of the best gear around and been going around for years.

----------


## ngeorge

and what about Olympic Anabolics ??

----------


## Aussiebb

> and what about Olympic Anabolics ??


Never heard of it to tell you the truth.

Is it a aussie lab?

----------


## smashingbox

Any word on the new one I've seen floating around "GenPharma"?

----------


## Aussiebb

> Any word on the new one I've seen floating around "GenPharma"?


That lab been around a while but u don't here about it much these days.

----------


## pezcalves

> I have been using MOS for about two years and has been excellent for me, one of the best gear around and been going around for years.


Quit your lying mos, you dont even go to the gym you loser. Shut the **** up, your lab is poooooooooo.


*Stop with the flaming. Warned.*

----------


## aussie made

Cooks in a garage. That's quality right there. The shit is garbage

----------


## jmack91

trigger would you be able message me about anabolic innovations where i may be able to find it if possible

----------


## Roger11

> trigger would you be able message me about anabolic innovations where i may be able to find it if possible


Pull your head in mate. This is not a source board, read the rules. Edit your post.

----------


## Brads_12

Hey guys any Aussies used lamborghini labs?? Seen abit of it floating around!? Might give it a try if anyone has used it!?

----------


## strippatrippa

Eagle anabolics?
British labs?
Any one heard of?

----------

